# Conzelman Rd is open!



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Been up Conzelman Rd to Hawk Hill and down around the Headlands 
The pavement is fantastic! The west side of the bridge is open to bicyclists and work is still being done on that span too. On foggy days, it's hard to see until you come right up on it.

Here's some pics from a ride out there last Weds.

Larkspur Ferry to the Marin Headlands | Ride Chronicles


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Good news! Too bad on Monday it's back to the old rules for the west sidewalk.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

Just visiting the area. What were the old rules?


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

> BICYCLISTS RETURN TO REGULAR USE PATTERNS which are: weekends: bikes are on the west sidewalk and on weekdays bikes are on east sidewalk all hours except 3:30 pm to sunset they are on the west sidewalk.]


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

chickenfried said:


> Good news! Too bad on Monday it's back to the old rules for the west sidewalk.


I didn't think they were that close to finishing the work on the East Sidewalk. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

